# I am looking for players



## Loonook (Jan 25, 2002)

I accidently posted this in another forum... but I cannot delete it  I know... scary

Well... I am testing a new campaign world and I am looking for players... 

Its totally unique, no standard races. Thus, you may wanna check it out... 

I just need an email (loonook@yahoo.com) or an AIM ( my name is Loonook) to get you the info on it... 

That is all 

=Loonook=


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 25, 2002)

Loonook (interesting name),

This belongs in Gamers Seeking Gamers in the misnamed "Bits n' Pieces" section - so I'll move it for you

But a piece of advice - it might be a good idea to say *something* about your setting so people might be interested enough to email or IM you. . .

Also noting if it is an online or face-to-face game helps too.

Good luck!


----------



## Loonook (Jan 25, 2002)

The game is an online 2nd. ed. campaign, and if you want more info I got an email for you... the reason that I do this is so that people who are 'interested' are separated from people looking for ideas


----------



## fsck (Jan 25, 2002)

Ugh... second edition...  

If it were 3rd I'd be the first to e-mail you.  Why deliberately obfuscate and complicate your game?


----------



## el Voz (Jan 25, 2002)

I agree with Fsck 3rd ed only here.

Any chance you want to convert to 3rd?


----------



## Loonook (Jan 25, 2002)

hey, if you are willing to convert 1000 pages of text, and about 300 pages of unique creatures, 100 pages of class things, races, etc... go for it... but I won't


----------

